# New Female Hunter from UP of Michigan :)



## melissavander (10 mo ago)

Hello!
I'm new to archery/bow hunting and really want to purchase a used Gen 1 Eva Shockey Bowtech. I'm not sure how to message on the for sale portion of this site, as it won't allow me. Any input? 
Thanks~


----------



## graycm84 (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome from Oklahoma

you need to be a member for two weeks and also have 20 quality posts/comments before you are able to buy/sell.


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

melissavander said:


> Hello!
> I'm new to archery/bow hunting and really want to purchase a used Gen 1 Eva Shockey Bowtech. I'm not sure how to message on the for sale portion of this site, as it won't allow me. Any input?
> Thanks~


Please read the rules before asking questions like this. All your answers are there. This exact question comes up multiple times a day because people don't take the time to read the rules they agreed to when they joined.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

melissavander.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Zar2120 (Mar 20, 2019)

VeritasHunter said:


> Please read the rules before asking questions like this. All your answers are there. This exact question comes up multiple times a day because people don't take the time to read the rules they agreed to when they joined.


Did this really offend you that much 😂


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Zar2120 said:


> Did this really offend you that much 😂


No kidding. Not a good way to welcome a newcomer!

To the OP, welcome! Most people here are kind and helpful! Congrats on taking up the best sport on the planet.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Zar2120 said:


> Did this really offend you that much 😂


Do you not see that this exact question is asked multiple times a day by people who don't actually read the rules they accepted when joining? Why is it wrong to expect people to simply read the rules of the forum? It's not like they're hidden somewhere obscure. They are linked at the top of *every* section.


----------



## Zar2120 (Mar 20, 2019)

VeritasHunter said:


> Do you not see that this exact question is asked multiple times a day by people who don't actually read the rules they accepted when joining? Why is it wrong to expect people to simply read the rules of the forum? It's not like they're hidden somewhere obscure. They are linked at the top of *every* section.


😂😂 you too? What’s the archery equivalent of a boomer or a Karen? If asking a question on an open online forum hurts your feelings that much, just keep scrolling lol far too sensitive.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Zar2120 said:


> ...hurts your feelings that much, *just keep scrolling* lol far too sensitive.


You could take your own advice.


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome. The biggest thing is whatever bow you get is make sure get the right size for your draw length and get direction on proper form. Even a decent proshop will be able to get that done for you so just be careful with online bows if you don't know if it will fit or if you need a bow press to adjust or swap modules.


----------



## Zar2120 (Mar 20, 2019)

VeritasHunter said:


> You could take your own advice.


Ok boomer


----------



## Schlaudj (Jul 21, 2016)

Welcome from another Michigan hunter


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Zar2120 said:


> Ok boomer


Wow, that reply took probably most of your intellect to come up with. Very original.


----------



## Letsgopens (Sep 15, 2013)

Really my man a women vertical hunter …. Yea let’s whine about it instead of welcoming her into the fold and help . FFS go complain about cold chicken at the KFC


----------



## Zar2120 (Mar 20, 2019)

VeritasHunter said:


> Wow, that reply took probably most of your intellect to come up with. Very original.


No you can’t speak to my manager, Karen.


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to AT forum from a neighbor across the lake SE WI, unless you are a Yooper. Don't fret, you will get to those classifieds, but there is a wealth of knowledge to be had here and camaraderie to boot.


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome from NEIN.


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome friend. I’m down statebin Oakland county


----------



## Nanuk360 (Mar 31, 2015)

Betcha ur sorry you asked now …. Lol

oh and welcome , Have a Blast !!!!


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!

A word to the wise: WTB posts attract scammers. Before you buy, it’s a good idea to read up on ways to protect your interests.


----------



## Kilmore (10 mo ago)

From one noob to another. Howdy from Utah.


----------



## speedy62 (Jan 20, 2021)

welcome from sw michigan


----------



## Uphunting122 (Dec 19, 2021)

Welcome! I am a fellow yooper as well! Just about as far north that you can drive in the UP is where I’m from!


----------



## bradleydm1 (10 mo ago)

Welcome from Iowa!


----------



## Send^It (10 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)




----------

